# "Low fuel" with half a tank



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I have seen it, but not in the Cruze... My Isuzu Trooper did it several times until I figured out it was the gas cap (cracked!) & it never thew a CEL. I replaced the gas cap & only then did it stop see sawing the gas gauge. Now my wifes '04 Civic does it when it is really hot out... triple digits hot, like now, but I havent asked her if it has done it since we started summer.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interesting, I'll check to make sure my gas cap is on right. It's been around 115 here but it was in the morning so i'm sure that's not the cause.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I had that once when I stalled out avoiding a pedestrian that doesn't know what the orange hand meant, but I really was more at a quarter than a half. It went away after I restarted and drove up the road. I should point out that oddly enough, when I restarted, my gas gauge was on the E for about half a minute, then climbed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TheRupp said:


> I had that once when I stalled out avoiding a pedestrian that doesn't know what the orange hand meant, but I really was more at a quarter than a half. It went away after I restarted and drove up the road. I should point out that oddly enough, when I restarted, my gas gauge was on the E for about half a minute, then climbed.


You must have really stood on the brakes. GM puts their fuel level sensor at the back of the tank, so any time the fuel moves to the front of the tank you will show less fuel than what's really there. This is really noticable when you park on a hill and you have less than a quarter tank left.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Thats a new one. Let us know what it is. To the dealer!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll definitely mention it to the dealer but being that it's not something that seems constant and since this is the first time I hear about it i'm sure I'll get the could not duplicate.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'll definitely mention it to the dealer but being that it's not something that seems constant and since this is the first time I hear about it i'm sure I'll get the could not duplicate.




Mick,
I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. Please feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

